# assist at sea



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I just want to thank the fine fellows that helped us out 29 miles out in the Gulf today. I really appreciate it alot and will help you out anytime. People like you are hard to come by these days.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Details man details


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

we had a fuel line problem. we were catching so many fish that we were just dropping them in the boat and they would go to the back of the boat. one of them did not appreciate being out of the water and bit or fined the gas line. the primer ball would not prime. 29ft grady white with twin yamaha came to the rescue. he jumped aboard and rerouted the fuel line. we were back in business. it was a little scary being out that far in a 18ft boat . god bless the guys who helped us.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We wouldnt think of leaving anyone stranded offshore and it was faster to fix than tow you in:letsdrink.I am sure that anyone on this forum would do the same.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done brother, well done.:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, your reward is coming. Now we need details on the catch.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *pogie1 (1/22/2009)*We wouldnt think of leaving anyone stranded offshore and it was faster to fix than tow you in:letsdrink.I am sure that anyone on this forum would do the same.




You da man pogie. I hope when I'm the one stranded out there, it's someone like you that is around. :bowdown


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *pogie1 (1/22/2009)*We wouldn't think of leaving anyone stranded offshore and it was faster to fix than tow you in:letsdrink.I am sure that anyone on this forum would do the same.


thanks so much brother for coming to help. if i can do anything to help you dont hesitate to ask. i would be willing to give you a free lawn maintence service. 

thanks bruce


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

29 miles?...18'? man, that's pretty gutsy I think but I'm glad ya'll made it back and fish to boot...good job there pogie:bowdown


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

pogie1,

It's people like you that make me proud to be part of this "family". Congratulations on your generoisity and kindness. I firmly believe that it will come back full circle.

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Ultralite (1/22/2009)*29 miles?...18'? man, that's pretty gutsy I think but I'm glad ya'll made it back and fish to boot...good job there pogie:bowdown


if it helps it was a cat. other than the fuel problem we had no worries. we only do that on good days and thats as far as we have gone in that boat. holds plenty of gas. we only used 1 tank. still had 30 gallons to burn.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, and Bruce...glad you guys made it back OK!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dailysaw (1/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Ultralite (1/22/2009)*29 miles?...18'? man, that's pretty gutsy I think but I'm glad ya'll made it back and fish to boot...good job there pogie:bowdown
> ...




wasn't knocking you guys...i just am leary of that...I'm sure you are safe and a good capt.



again, I'm glad it all worked out...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Ultralite (1/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (1/22/2009)*
> ...


thanks for the kind words mike. i sure would like to meet you and fish that special dock of yours. did you find a room mate:letsdrink


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

fisher1780 was the captian of the grady I was fishing with him and his father.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *pogie1 (1/22/2009)*fisher1780 was the captian of the grady I was fishing him and his father.


if we ever meet up again the drinks are on me :letsdrink

big big thanks to fisher1780!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, i've been to the edge in a 20' scout but, like you said, you have to pick your days and i heard today was a good day...take any pics of the fish?



had some nibbles on the apt. but no bites...come on out anytime man...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Ultralite (1/22/2009)*yeah, i've been to the edge in a 20' scout but, like you said, you have to pick your days and i heard today was a good day...take any pics of the fish?
> 
> had some nibbles on the apt. but no bites...come on out anytime man...


i posted a report if you want to call it that (worn out). i postedit before the shower. i feel a whole lot better.here are the pics


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *pogie1 (1/22/2009)*fisher1780 was the captian of the grady I was fishing with him and his father.




We all should thank God for people like yourself and fisher1780.

Any one of us could find ourselves in the same position. I would

always give assistance to anyone on the water and hope to God

others would help me and mine when needed. Great Job!!



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job helping out other anglers.:bowdown It's always better to help someone today,than read about them tomorrow!:angel


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

wow you guys are the best here on this forum. i just hope if anything ever happens to me out there or i see any of you guys out there with problems, we all should help each other out..

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

No thanks is needed for what happened out there yesterday. I feel pretty sure that if asked, anybody on this forum would be glad to help out. As a side note, this was kind of a last trip for us on this boat if we are able to sell it. It is listed for sale in the boat section of the forum as 2006 Grady White.Again, that was just a _<U>temporary</U>_ fix that pogie1 did to your boat. You really need to get that fixed before you venture back out.

Now, on to the report. We left out @ 8:30 yesterday morning and headed for the "O". Not much going on there. We had a couple of hits, but nothing that great. Decided to move on to the Tennaco in search of some legal AJ's. Again, had a couple of bits but nothing worth keeping. Finally decided to head out to the edge and anchor up. The bite was slow, but steady. All in all, we ended up with 13 mingos, 2 jacks, 2 scamp and 1 trigger. Sorry, but none of us brought a camera.:banghead We still have to clean the fish, so I will try to post some pics a little later. All in all in was a pretty good day. Beautiful weather and we got to help out some fellow PFF members. Everybody came home, so regardless of what you catch it was a good day!:letsdrink



















Sorry I don't have any more (or better) pics, but the boys got into cleaning them before I could get to a camera!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

. 

Amen to that !!!!!!!!! Glad everyone made it home.

Scott


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to know there are folks who will help. About ten years ago when I had first gotten my old boat I had to pay a charter guy (name witheld) $100 for a tow in from less than1 mile out (I'm in Sea Tow since then and put a rebuilt head on the engine). Thecharter guy didmore than $100 in damage to my boat snatching it around and acted pissed abouttowing me - he wasn't busy, at the dock,and didn't interrupt any of his business. Next time charter guy, just don't answer the radio, you can be sure I won't be calling you, and yes, I do charter from time to time even though I have a boat.

At any rate, how deep were you anchored at the edge? That's a trip I want to try this year (<U>old</U> 22 footer, seaworthy, plenty of fuel, and two engines). I've got 500 feet of uninterrupted anchor line for the anchor ball and a couple of hundred more to splice on. I'm looking to do an overnighter. How deep do you have to get for it to be worthwhile (that is, how much more line do I need at 3:1). My main target Blackfin, YF if I get lucky.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *pogie1 (1/22/2009)*fisher1780 was the captian of the grady I was fishing with him and his father.




Hey guys, good job! Sounds like there was no hesitation to do the right thing for another fellow fisherman. Good on ya!


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fred,

Where we were fishing, was on a ledge that dropped from 180' to about 220'. This ledge is great for mingo's and an assortment of groupers, not to mention the occasional red snapper and trigger fish. At the right time, we have caught blackfin there, but you need alot of chum and a little bit of luck! As far as the yellowfin are concerned, we haven't seen any of those that close in.......yet! That's not to say that it won't happen, but it is a little unlikely. To answer your question though, you have _plenty_ of anchor line to go out there and anchor up on a good ledge. Good luck to ya! :letsdrink


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE sit down. 500 ft. of rope is plenty of rope to anchor in 200 ft. of water IF . A big if, The amount of chain before rope needsto be sufficiant . Rule of thumb is , length of boat ='s lengthof chain. I have a 20-6 boat and have 13ft. of 3/8in. chain. 600 ft. of rope. I've anchored in 240 ft. many many times with no problems. I guess my point is , don't skimp on the chain.. Need to mention I'm using a sand anchor not a wreck anchor.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

1st, great job guys on the assist. Everyone should be willing and then act when assistance is needed.

2nd, don't hate me for de-railing a thread, but (you knew a but was coming here) I like to consider it a thread upgrade: The talk of the length of a boat at a certain distance in the Gulf often humors me. Here aresome things to consider: ***It's normally prompted by folk who do things on land or in the sky way more risky (fly-boys, drunk drivers, long bow hunters, noodlers, sky divers,race car types, driving Hwy 29....)***I've been in messin the passthat it didn't matter if I was ona battleship, it was going to be hairy. When it gets bad, you really consider howminisculeany lengthboat is compared to the Gulf.

As it was told to me, "you'll never improve your golf game hitting from the short grass all the time!" So, here's to you Mr. Tri-hull at the Freighter (especially the guy with the aluminum ladder during cobia season), Mr. Bass Tracker at the Mass (with 3 extra gas cans), and Mrs. Blazer Bay at the Dutch Banks (with the trolling motor). You're #1. You really know how to handle a boat and read the weather. Anybody can handle it in a yacht with all the electronics.


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

> *swhiting (1/24/2009)*1st, great job guys on the assist. Everyone should be willing and then act when assistance is needed.
> 
> 2nd, don't hate me for de-railing a thread, but (you knew a but was coming here) I like to consider it a thread upgrade: The talk of the length of a boat at a certain distance in the Gulf often humors me. Here aresome things to consider: ***It's normally prompted by folk who do things on land or in the sky way more risky (fly-boys, drunk drivers, long bow hunters, noodlers, sky divers,race car types, driving Hwy 29....)***I've been in messin the passthat it didn't matter if I was ona battleship, it was going to be hairy. When it gets bad, you really consider howminisculeany lengthboat is compared to the Gulf.
> 
> As it was told to me, "you'll never improve your golf game hitting from the short grass all the time!" So, here's to you Mr. Tri-hull at the Freighter (especially the guy with the aluminum ladder during cobia season), Mr. Bass Tracker at the Mass (with 3 extra gas cans), and Mrs. Blazer Bay at the Dutch Banks (with the trolling motor). You're #1. You really know how to handle a boat and read the weather. Anybody can handle it in a yacht with all the electronics.


While I do agree that in really rough weather it doesn't matter the size of the boat, I also know that it sure can't hurt to have a larger vessel in those conditions. And while you as a boater can do everything right as far as checking the weather, sometimes it just comes out of nowhere. Just ask all those folks that had their boats sinkat Quiet water a couple of years back during the Blue Angels show. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Aircoastie (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you got in safely. I just wanted to chime in here as I am one of the USCG pilots who works the search and rescue in the offshore Pensacola area, in addition to fishing it in my own boat. I recently spent the night looking for a boat that stopped answering their radio (all turned out well). What I really wanted to say to everybody is keeping a constant guard on your radio (ch 16) and helping out other vessels like this, saves more lived then you know. I have utilized good samaritans extensively to come to the rescue of a good amount of the overturned boats and people in the water I have found offshore Pcola. There are many more of you all out there then us. If everybody listened to their radio and looked out for the other boats in their area, there would almost always be another boat near one of the unfortunate disasters that commonly occur. 



Thanks for helping this guy out, it keeps us available for other calls. I am a Florida native, grew up fishing the Gulf and have patrolled the waters off of Pcola weekly for the past four years. I have seen a lot of disasters out there and caught my share of fish, so if you guys ever have any questions about practical lifesaving offshore safety and the CG, please PM me.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

:usaflag:letsdrink:usaflag to the grady guys


----------

